# asian black forest scorpion



## mono (Jul 31, 2006)

hey guys im located in the philippines and recently found asian black forest scorpions for about 10 $ i thought they were hella cool and was wondering , are these guys hard to take care of? what enjoyment do you guys get out of scorpions? the girl who was selling em said you could handle them but they dont! haha what does that mean? can u guys give me info on these scorps i mean from peopl with expeirence owning them plz?


----------



## r8frazer (Jul 31, 2006)

Probably a Heterometrus Spinifer or Hetermetrus Laoticus.

I have laoticus.. great scorpions.. quite feisty.. I personally wouldnt handle one. Their sting is painful but not dangerous. Mor active than emps and equally as impressive looking..

very easy to care for.. just like emps


----------



## mono (Jul 31, 2006)

*mean?*

ah so this species isnt easy to handle? what about tank maintenance how often do i have to clean it? wheni clean it do i replace all the gravel and the soil or what? what enjoyment do you guys get out of owning scorps?


----------



## G. Carnell (Jul 31, 2006)

Some specimens will be extremely aggressive (you cant handle them)
some will be ridiculously docile!!


----------



## Thiscordia (Jul 31, 2006)

When it comes to the temperatures and humidity its pretty muck like having an emp. So if you have or had an emp i don't think you will have any problems with this spp.


----------



## rex_arachne (Jul 31, 2006)

i get enjoyment out of keeping them just because they are scorpions, no special reasons. well i'm speaking for myself. uhmmm they are beautiful and extremely fascinating, there.


----------



## emmille (Aug 1, 2006)

*?*

asian black scorpions? is it the same with asian forest scorpion? where did you get that? care to post some pics of it? well, i have 3 of them. for me it's easy to take care of them. i just got some last february this year & give birth just last month. i only feed them 1s a week with roaches, though i find it disgusting, because they can not tolerate meal worms all the time, you can also feed them with crickets. you can buy some in cartimar actually. well, good luck!!!


----------



## mono (Aug 1, 2006)

wait! thats where i saw the scorpions in cartimar! she callled em asian forest scorpions or black forest scorpions im not sure? where else can i find scorpions around here in manila? what scorpions do you have and where did u get it?


----------



## mono (Aug 2, 2006)

*bump*

bump..............


----------



## Alakdan (Aug 2, 2006)

Only Heterometrus spinifer or longimanus are commonly available in pet shops.  I'm too lazy to post a list of my collection (You can check my other posts).  You need to do some research first  before you purchase a scorp.  Look around, there are Filipino collectors who sell some of their captive bred species.


----------



## kahoy (Aug 2, 2006)

yeah they are plenty


----------



## emmille (Aug 4, 2006)

*hello*



			
				mono said:
			
		

> wait! thats where i saw the scorpions in cartimar! she callled em asian forest scorpions or black forest scorpions im not sure? where else can i find scorpions around here in manila? what scorpions do you have and where did u get it?


as far as i know, ARANQUE, much cheaper!!!

there are some i know here that are selling scorps...just try to read between the lines of each replies!!! hehehehe!!! (me, not included!)

well, good luck to your new hobby!!!


----------



## st1ng3r (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi Mono.

I have an asian forest scorp or an H.Spinifer. Its low maintenance, just keep it humid, enough substrate and a hide. Yes you can handle it, but a lot would question you why you have to. (we have our own reasons. ) 

I got it for Php 500.00, and its a gravid female at that time. it gave birth about 3 weeks ago and the s'lings are in their 2nd instar. I sold 15 of the s'lings and i still have 7 left which im planning to breed. If you like to care for one, I can refer you to a pet store that sells them.


----------

